# Does USPS or UPS take photo like Flexer?



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Does anyone know if USPS or UPS is taking photo like us too? I just wonder because i don't see any of my order which was delivered by them have any picture, even they just left it at my front door.


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

I used to work for ups and no, they dont take picture of the package! Their equipment is not updated, they just scan it


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Oh i see, thank you.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Dawanvzla said:


> I used to work for ups and no, they dont take picture of the package! Their equipment is not updated, they just scan it


Y u quite UPS?



Ryan Do said:


> Does anyone know if USPS or UPS is taking photo like us too? I just wonder because i don't see any of my order which was delivered by them have any picture, even they just left it at my front door.


Ups trust their drivers!


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Marco55 said:


> Y u quite UPS?
> 
> worst job ever! 4 hours of hell! Sup's yelling at you at all time, 500 packages per truck (when you are loading, 3 trucks per day 4 or 5 sometimes, water leaks over the warehouse when its raining, and if you want to drive for them you have to wait for sure at least 5 maybe 7 years


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

Dawanvzla doesn't the competitive pay, consistent schedule, job security, benefits outweigh all of the cons you listed? plus you're not using your personal car to deliver.

I can't imagine Flex is better than UPS.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> doesn't the competitive pay, consistent schedule, job security, benefits outweigh all of the cons you listed? plus you're not using your personal car to deliver.
> 
> I can't imagine Flex is better than UPS.


Yeah but you have to drive a clunky truck. Not everyone wants to drive that. 
And 'consistent scheduale' also means 'you have to work when they tell you'.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> Dawanvzla doesn't the competitive pay, consistent schedule, job security, benefits outweigh all of the cons you listed? plus you're not using your personal car to deliver.
> 
> I can't imagine Flex is better than UPS.


You really can't imagine how difficult and physically demanding it is. Every time you see your supervisor, he's berating someone, writing them up. You fantasize how you are going to take his clicker and where you are going to stuff it. So job security was only as good as your ability to fight the effects of lactic acid build-up. AND it will take years for the _possible opportunity _to drive. As I wrote a while back, the worst part was watching the drivers waltz in at sunrise like the pilots in Top Gun after sweating/freezing/bleeding for 6 hrs with only two 15 min breaks. Yeah, you only got a 1/2 hr lunch if you worked 8 hrs. So imagine away.


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> You really can't imagine how difficult and physically demanding it is. Every time you see your supervisor, he's berating someone, writing them up. You fantasize how you are going to take his clicker and where you are going to stuff it. So job security was only as good as your ability to fight the effects of lactic acid build-up. AND it will take years for the _possible opportunity _to drive. As I wrote a while back, the worst part was watching the drivers waltz in at sunrise like the pilots in Top Gun after sweating/freezing/bleeding for 6 hrs with only two 15 min breaks. Yeah, you only got a 1/2 hr lunch if you worked 8 hrs. So imagine away.


it's California law to only give two 15 minute breaks + at least a ½ hour lunch if you work over 6 hours, and a most companies don't give you more than that. technically, Amazon isn't letting you to take *any *breaks regardless the number of hours you put in.

being written up is just as bad as constantly being threatened of wrongful deactivation by Amazon.

and do you really think Amazon isn't physically demanding at times? at least UPS drivers actually have a truck to fit all their crap in that they're not having to pay for, and can usually park wherever they want without risking getting towed or ticketed, and actually have tools to help them deliver given to them! Amazon has given me 50 packs of La Croix to deliver to one customer, as well as cases and cases of water that they expect me to fit in my 4-door hatchback, and be able to deliver on top of a full route and on time.

this forum is the only place i've heard of people with GOOD jobs complaining .. there's a reason why those driver positions are so competitive, so quit your *****in'


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> technically, Amazon isn't letting you to take *any *breaks regardless the number of hours you put in.


No. If Amazon *was* dictating when you take a break, then you wouldn't be an independent contractor any more. Labor law doesn't apply to ICs.



soupergloo said:


> and do you really think Amazon isn't physically demanding at times? at least UPS drivers actually have a truck to fit all their crap in that they're not having to pay for, and can usually park wherever they want without risking getting towed or ticketed, and actually have tools to help them deliver given to them! Amazon has given me 50 packs of La Croix to deliver to one customer, as well as cases and cases of water that they expect me to fit in my 4-door hatchback, and be able to deliver on top of a full route and on time.


... all of which you knew would happen when you voluntarily agreed to become an independent contractor for Amazon.



soupergloo said:


> this forum is the only place i've heard of people with GOOD jobs complaining .. there's a reason why those driver positions are so competitive, so quit your *****in'


Come on now, *everyone* *****es about their job, it's the #1 American pastime.


----------



## Dawanvzla (Jun 14, 2017)

Dude whaterever you say!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

jester121 i'm aware .. I was simply comparing Amazon to UPS because he was making it seem like Amazon Flex was better than being a UPS driver


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

CatchyMusicLover said:


> Yeah but you have to drive a clunky truck. Not everyone wants to drive that.
> And 'consistent scheduale' also means 'you have to work when they tell you'.


A clunky truck is a small price to pay to avoid wear and tear on my personal vehicle. You don't get style points for driving flex in a nice car lol

The stop and go nature of flex is not good for your car.

I do agree the flexibility (NPI) of flex makes it a better gig for ups but if I was a fulltime driver I would go for Ups and the solid benefits and opportunity to promote.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> it's California law to only give two 15 minute breaks + at least a ½ hour lunch if you work over 6 hours, and a most companies don't give you more than that. technically, Amazon isn't letting you to take *any *breaks regardless the number of hours you put in.
> 
> being written up is just as bad as constantly being threatened of wrongful deactivation by Amazon.
> 
> ...


I think you are under the impression that you can decide to be a UPS driver. I was pointing out that that is not how it works, it is a long process that has a very small chance of success. You may as well say "Why don't you just be an Astronaut?", as even if you get to the point of being eligible to be a driver, usually someone has to leave. Then there are 15-20 candidates for that opening. 
I'm not saying the end result is not a worthy goal, and a good career, just that most people have no clue as to what is involved.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ups flex coming soon!


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> I think you are under the impression that you can decide to be a UPS driver. I was pointing out that that is not how it works, it is a long process that has a very small chance of success. You may as well say "Why don't you just be an Astronaut?", as even if you get to the point of being eligible to be a driver, usually someone has to leave. Then there are 15-20 candidates for that opening.
> I'm not saying the end result is not a worthy goal, and a good career, just that most people have no clue as to what is involved.


lololol dude, re-read your post, nothing implied you were talking about how great the end result was; you complained about not getting enough breaks, complained about being written up, and complained about how physically demanding it was.


----------



## UberPasco (Oct 18, 2015)

soupergloo said:


> lololol dude, re-read your post, nothing implied you were talking about how great the end result was; you complained about not getting enough breaks, complained about being written up, and complained about how physically demanding it was.


I was just trying to help your deficient imagination.
Let me know how your interview to be a UPS driver goes. LOLOL


----------



## soupergloo (Jul 24, 2015)

UberPasco said:


> I was just trying to help your deficient imagination.


perhaps you should work on yours first before trying to help others.


----------



## Marco55 (Dec 13, 2016)

soupergloo said:


> perhaps you should work on yours first before trying to help others.


Superglue Ups is hard job! Flex is flex n easy ! Also you need to wait 5 to 7 years to become a UPS driver!


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

I'd give up my left nut to become a UPS driver. Full benefits, much higher pay and no personal vehicle expenses. Too bad it would take forever to become one. Why can't Amazon just follow UPS's model of hiring new drivers? They could offer to pay a lot less than UPS does and people would still be lining up for the job.


----------



## Brandon Wilson (Aug 13, 2017)

Marco55 said:


> Ups flex coming soon!


They practically have it now. UPS is paying drivers to work on Saturdays now for $13.50 or extra money if you already work inside the building. You just have to pass a driving test and take a class for a week.



uberer2016 said:


> I'd give up my left nut to become a UPS driver. Full benefits, much higher pay and no personal vehicle expenses. Too bad it would take forever to become one. Why can't Amazon just follow UPS's model of hiring new drivers? They could offer to pay a lot less than UPS does and people would still be lining up for the job.


If Amazon imitated UPS I would quit. There is an extremely high level of bullshit that comes with that company. Imitate FedEx if anyone for the love of god.


----------

